# Thread Resolutions Being Reported = Rare!



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

I have been searching the forum about an issue (To save me post myself) and 9/10 cases the original poster never actually posts back about what the issue was.
Been looking at posts as far back as 2009 with the same issues being reported in 2012 with no resolutions being reported.

Im sure this would help other members diagnose the same problems if they original poster 'closed' the thread.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It's often the way - when people are in need of help they post but when it's sorted the urgency isn't there and they forget to let people know. It is nice to have a happy ending and helpful.


----------

